# Calpe / Denia / Javea area - questions



## frannrod (Apr 23, 2008)

I think from my browsing on here that a few members are based in this area - wonder if you can help me?

We made our last exploratory tour within the last couple of weeks and have decided we are pretty keen on the area a little inland of here - Benissa, Jalon, that sort of thing. My question is - is this a _particularly_ expensive area, compared to other parts of Spain? We saw a place in the Jalon Valley that we rather fell in love with (although we're not in the market to buy just yet) but couldn't believe the price. It was a run down (although liveable) old house, 2 beds, 1 bath, needs a lot of work (complete reform), plot size about 3,500 sq m (all scrub/dirt except for a rather nice grove of almond trees). The agent gave the price as 279,000 euros. What?!? At the current rate of exchange, that's not far short of what we expect to get for our 4 bed detached in a "good" area in the South West of England, which is not exactly a cheap part of the UK.

I realise of course that if we'd been actual buyers there's haggling to be done, but even so ... we had rather expected to be able to buy considerably more for considerably less.

I know agents in Spain bung their own commission on the seller's price, and ask what they like: perhaps he "saw us coming" and thought we were both rich and a bit thick and/or naive.

On the other hand, are our expectations way off? I've been googling, but it's difficult to compare prices from minimal info and titchy tiny pics.

The general area seems ideal for us, and I just wondered if we'd settled on a particularly expensive area? Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I know the area well and it is considered a "good" are. For "good" read "expensive"! It is more expensive than say the area south of Benidorm to Alicante and much more expensive than the Gran Alacant/Torrevieja/Orihulea Costa area. The Jalón Valley has a particular appeal to many and hence sky-high prices.

Strav lives a little further north and I am sure he can highlight the appeal of the Onadara/Gandia/Oliva areas which have large expat populations. As you go further north towards Valencia the number of expats drop as do the prices. 

Whether it is worth that is a decision only you can make. I can see no reason why the area will drop in relative value so it could be seen as a good investment or you might take the view that you would prefer more bang for your buck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

frannrod said:


> I think from my browsing on here that a few members are based in this area - wonder if you can help me?
> 
> We made our last exploratory tour within the last couple of weeks and have decided we are pretty keen on the area a little inland of here - Benissa, Jalon, that sort of thing. My question is - is this a _particularly_ expensive area, compared to other parts of Spain? We saw a place in the Jalon Valley that we rather fell in love with (although we're not in the market to buy just yet) but couldn't believe the price. It was a run down (although liveable) old house, 2 beds, 1 bath, needs a lot of work (complete reform), plot size about 3,500 sq m (all scrub/dirt except for a rather nice grove of almond trees). The agent gave the price as 279,000 euros. What?!? At the current rate of exchange, that's not far short of what we expect to get for our 4 bed detached in a "good" area in the South West of England, which is not exactly a cheap part of the UK.
> 
> ...


hhhmmm, where in south west or anywhere else in the UK would you get a property on 3,500 sq metres???? for 279000€? Property in Spain is no longer much cheaper than the UK from what I´ve seen. Gone are the days when you can sell your semi in the UK and buy a mansion in Spain. When we eventually sell our UK house and buy in Spain we´re assuming it´ll be like for like more or less. Altho prices are falling in Spain so maybe it´ll be a little better. As for areas, well like the UK you get what you pay for and if you wanna be in a good, nice, pretty, easy area then its gonna be more pricey than out in the sticks, with few mod cons, altho thats not always a bad thing??????? I think you´ve gotta make several trips and see several areas and properties and gradually you hopefully will see prices coming down???? and get a feel for the market here.... and then of course theres the exchange rate which will have a major impact, regardless of the purchase price, and where on earth is that going??????????????????? 

Also on top of the asking price, you can usually add around 10%+ for the legal fees.

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jalon is like little Britain I'm afraid .... dont know why especially, but it is.

We moved into this area because property prices were better in this area. What you are describing does sound a little pricy ...... I know of a 5 bedroom villa with pool and gardens going near here for the high £300k's last I heard, and a villa just down the road, two bed in 800 sq mtr without pool for just under €200k.

Theres plenty of property around, you just need to know about it (silly as that sounds). We did the same 5 years ago, and often we just didnt know where to look. Eventually we just struck lucky with a local estate agent who showed us areas we hadn't considered, and thats how we ended up here (let me know if you want his details)

Have you looked at Pego, Monte Pego, Pedregeur

Calpe, Denia & Javea are all going to have fairly large expat communities and they can be expensive areas to live as well as buy. Oliva for instance is more of a working town, historically agriculturally based. There are some nice little villages dotted around within striking distance


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

We're living in Benissa. It's a lovely area, but as mentioned very expat heavy, which makes it more expensive than the more "rural" (taken with a pinch of salt ofc) areas. The amount of property sold here is huge and there is everything from a small 1 bedroom flat to a massive villa at the beach. With the amount of unsold property I'm sure you can find one or two bargains here, if you are willing to compromise on some things.

Gandia and Oliva offer a bit more "country life" imo and are lovely areas, I always struggle to keep my eyes on the road when driving around there 



PS: Hi all we're here now. Sorry it took me a while to come back to you, but it took 10 days to get internet. Plus we're still in holiday mood, I've decided we have a 4 week holiday period with exploration, massive amounts of food and sun bathing before we start the day to day life


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Seb* said:


> PS: Hi all we're here now. Sorry it took me a while to come back to you, but it took 10 days to get internet. Plus we're still in holiday mood, I've decided we have a 4 week holiday period with exploration, massive amounts of food and sun bathing before we start the day to day life


Welcome back and congratulations Seb! Hope you're both settling in well - good idea to take a few weeks off - and as for the food, well I'm sure you'll be hitting summer fiesta time in your area - so afraid those "massive amounts of food" are very difficult to escape!
Regards, 
Tallulah.


----------



## frannrod (Apr 23, 2008)

Hmmm, well - pretty much as I expected I'm afraid! 

We've made 6 trips now to different areas over the past two years, and each time Rod gets more and more attracted to the ex pat areas, mainly because he's getting nowhere with his Spanish. 

We don't want a mansion and are both pretty handy and were prepared to buy a dump for refurbishment (we've done that here a more than once), but know now that that can be difficult with building permit difficulties and all. We want to be out in the country, with a bit more land and space around us than we can afford here, and the original intention was to go native and avoid the expat areas. But now that he wants to be not too far from some ex pat activity, I rather suspected that that - with all the other requirements - would bump up the prices. Plus, as you say the exchange rate doesn't help.

I think it's back to the drawing board for us. 

I feel slightly that my dream is disappearing. Doesn't help my mood when I'm trying to do some gardening, on a grey day with a bitter cold wind - especially when I rarely ever go in the garden because whenever the sun comes out, so do all the neighbours' lawnmowers, and the screaming kids two doors down. Hey ho.

Thanks for the down to earth comments, as ever.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Fran don't ever give up on your dreams!

The Jalon valley has got crazily expensive it's true, but half an hour further inland and it gets a lot more realistic - if you can be that bit further from the coast and the expat infrastructure you will get a lot more for your money especially in terms of land/area, but still be a short drive from whatever it is you need in terms of those services. Keep scouting, the right place will turn up - try comparing prices round Murla, Alcoy etc - assuming you don't need international schools or anything you could be that little bit further inland and still get to the beach for the day easily enough. Prices in Javea are still ridiculously high and not falling much, a lot are empty but theyre not being reduced, just standing empty!

BDP


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

frannrod said:


> I feel slightly that my dream is disappearing. Doesn't help my mood when I'm trying to do some gardening, on a grey day with a bitter cold wind - especially when I rarely ever go in the garden because whenever the sun comes out, so do all the neighbours' lawnmowers, and the screaming kids two doors down. Hey ho.
> 
> Thanks for the down to earth comments, as ever.


Dont you dare give up on your dream!!! Have you thought of maybe renting over here for while then you can have a good look around at your leisure and know a bit more about what its like??? 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SPAIN IS THE BEST PLACE IN THE WORLD!!!! I LOVE IT HERE!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> SPAIN IS THE BEST PLACE IN THE WORLD!!!! I LOVE IT HERE!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


You're certainly "Little Miss Happy" today!!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> You're certainly "Little Miss Happy" today!!!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


Yes!!!!!!!!!

Hey, you´ve shortened your name!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

On behalf of the moderators on this forum I apologise for Jojo's screaming (all capitals) 

Jojo. You had a good day or something? Temperature above freezing in your living room?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

frannrod said:


> Hmmm, well - pretty much as I expected I'm afraid!
> 
> We've made 6 trips now to different areas over the past two years, and each time Rod gets more and more attracted to the ex pat areas, mainly because he's getting nowhere with his Spanish.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure things arent getting a little confused here 

You can live in an expat area you know without being buried in expats!
Frankly around here I know there are pockets of expats, but when I go out I dont feel surrounded by them wherever I go. Yes, there are some UK bars around, but they are by far outweighed by the Spanish bars.

I really dont think that should be your major concern. Your major concern should be to find an area you like. I can go inland a short distance and find villages that have next to no expats at all.

Working hard to avoid expat areas completely is something I never understood .... its not necessary and I think too much importance is put on it.

If you live in a beautiful area with wonderful scenery, nice beaches nearby and of course some decent weather, who cares if you have a few Brits living down the road. You dont HAVE to mix with them!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm not sure things arent getting a little confused here
> 
> You can live in an expat area you know without being buried in expats!
> Frankly around here I know there are pockets of expats, but when I go out I dont feel surrounded by them wherever I go. Yes, there are some UK bars around, but they are by far outweighed by the Spanish bars.
> ...


... and to add to what Strav has said, we all seem to have this idea of steroetyping "expats", but they´re no different to you or I... well some are, but you know what I mean. They´re/we´re all people who for whatever reason are in Spain and facing the same problems, trials, differences and needs. I have to be honest, I didnt like the idea of living in "little britain" in Spain, but I cant tell you how excited I was when I first discovered Iceland/Waitrose supermarket in Fuengirola!! and its so nice to hear british being spoken and being able to chat and share notes with others

Jo xx!

Jo


----------



## frannrod (Apr 23, 2008)

It's true that our attitude to lots of things have changed since we first started discussing this in late 2006! We knew nothing then. We set out to learn. Our original intention to "avoid the expat areas", was not to avoid the ex pats as such, more for other reasons (some of which have proved to be misconceptions, some not) and partly because we thought the property in those areas would be more expensive which, it seems, is true to some extent. 

Our main aim has always been to find an area we liked in terms of scenery, what the main town for that area was like, distance from the airport, beach etc (and that's really only because we have lived not far from the coast all our lives and can't imagine being happy too far from the sea), and just the general feel of the place. However, the availability of English speaking social life was not originally a major consideration, and now it is.

Sorry for the misunderstanding - I wouldn't want any of you lovely people to think we've stereotyped the "expat community" or that we're on a mission to avoid it when we move out! That's really not the case at all, and never was.

And thanks, BDP. We've visited Alcoy and we liked it. We have no problem with being a bit further inland. Our next visit will be in the campervan (with motorbike), for about 3 months, so we'll be able to explore in more depth. We're still thinking that this is the area for us.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Check the temperatures for Alcoy in winter. It can get VERY cold there. 

3 months gives you a great opportunity to get to see your way around. I agree with you that an expat presence does artificically inflate the prices and I am sure that nobody thought that you had a sleight on any of fortunate enough to live here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

frannrod said:


> Our next visit will be in the campervan (with motorbike), for about 3 months, so we'll be able to explore in more depth. We're still thinking that this is the area for us.



Brilliant idea, you should have fun and hopefully make a decision. Keep us posted

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

frannrod said:


> It's true that our attitude to lots of things have changed since we first started discussing this in late 2006! We knew nothing then. We set out to learn. Our original intention to "avoid the expat areas", was not to avoid the ex pats as such, more for other reasons (some of which have proved to be misconceptions, some not) and partly because we thought the property in those areas would be more expensive which, it seems, is true to some extent.
> 
> Our main aim has always been to find an area we liked in terms of scenery, what the main town for that area was like, distance from the airport, beach etc (and that's really only because we have lived not far from the coast all our lives and can't imagine being happy too far from the sea), and just the general feel of the place. However, the availability of English speaking social life was not originally a major consideration, and now it is.
> 
> ...


Alcoy .... now thats an interesting place.
As Steve says the weather is cold in the winter, but we'll be off on another visit there soon


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Alcoy .... now thats an interesting place.
> As Steve says the weather is cold in the winter, but we'll be off on another visit there soon


evening all


----------



## CurtH (Jan 3, 2009)

I can recommend the area directly around Valencia (not in the city though as that is expensive imo). Going inland from the city I found plenty of properties to choose from either on urbs or campo and all fairly reasonbly priced (until the euro went south anyway). The area has a relatively small expat community but there are still plenty of places to go where expats are active. We're in the Lliria area and love it!

Good Luck and I agree with the others, never give up on the dream!


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

*Circumstances*

A lot of course also will depend on your circumstances.

We are going to Moraira because we really liked the area but also because the school our child liked most is 20 mins away at most and that was key.
Additonal to that I need air transport for my work and again an hour from the airport is handy for me.

After all you are living there and in our case it means school and work.

If you have fluent Spanish as well it of course totally opens up the potential to go say 75 kms inland if you do not as distasteful as it may seem to some you will surely need the security of services in your own language and so I think it is a balancing act when you first get anywhere.In that you may well start out in one area whilst becoming adjusted with the longer goal of being in another location.

As for pricing I come from South Coast and the home we have in Spain would be at least 35-40% more expensive back in UK and we live in a good suburb here in USA and pricing is not that different.

Like Florida there have not been the uber bargains for years or although I can get you a house in Canton OH for less than 30k


----------



## Enna (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm new to this forum and don't usually have time to participate, but we have had a holiday home for nearly 6 years in a town on the outskirts of Gandia (5kms) and love it. The Spanish and English people (obviously more Spanish people live here than English) are very warm and welcoming. I was a bit disappointed with Oliva my first choice - staying in a friends house looking for a place to buy, all we could hear at night were English people swearing as they walked down the road to the bar - I want to come to Spain to learn Spanish and live the spanish way of life not hear a bunch of English drunks. (I may now get some flack) When we looked 6 years ago there weren't many places for sale, not its unbelievable how many properties there are for sale. 

We now want to retire to Spain at last and realise that we bought a property too small, but at 65 its now or never so we are going to move in and then look around for something more than 2 beds, having had ours on the market for almost a year!!! I have never seen so much property for sale and it certainly is a buyers' market - especially if you have cash which we will have. 

I expect most of us who have a place in Spain say the area we have chosen is the best place. However, you have to think of the negatives as well. As you get older, how far are you from a hospital/doctor - how long does it take you to get there, if one of you is ill, can the other drive. How far is it to repair your care or to a decent supermarket. I need to be near a hospital - and hear that they are better than the UK anyway.

Its OK buying a place abroad but then you have bills and car fuel to think of too (although I understand that gas bottles are cheaper!) couldn't fancy being cooped up in our small town for more than a couple of days without a trip to Gandia (I would like to be in the middle of the city - but thats me and some people like the countryside) and I want to be able to have a comfortable life but not go mad - if you know what I mean and ALWAYS have a bolt hole to go back to the UK no matter how small. But then thats me again. Other people have different needs but I'd think I would die if I lived in the Jalon valley - miles from anywhere and I wouldn't fancy Pego either. Different folks - different strokes.

I understand from people who already live near Gandia that food and fuel prices have gone up steadily and that Carrefour isn't their first choice for a supermarket (and in any case I believe from Valencia Life that Mecadona has been voted the best supermarket) as they say its expensive but isn't that part of enjoying where you live. You take advice from "locals" 

I spoke to an agent today and he charges 7% +IVA but assume that he splits the commission with another agent - one thing, houses are moving in the UK or at least they are where we live - in fact some are selling within days. I have, unusually, been looking on the internet for property in Spain and todayand they are expensive, but if you have cash ...... But then the Estate Agent that put our UK house on the market said she hadn't any idea what the value of houses are and its true, I am amazed today at what comparisons there are and the different prices. So the old cash will be in our hands when we downsize and upgrade in Spain. Anyone want a spacious 2 bedroomed ground floor apartment converted from a Valencian townhouse in turn key condition..... No I didn't think so.....

FranandRod - Good luck wherever you choose.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Enna said:


> I'm new to this forum and don't usually have time to participate, but we have had a holiday home for nearly 6 years in a town on the outskirts of Gandia (5kms) and love it. The Spanish and English people (obviously more Spanish people live here than English) are very warm and welcoming. I was a bit disappointed with Oliva my first choice - staying in a friends house looking for a place to buy, all we could hear at night were English people swearing as they walked down the road to the bar - I want to come to Spain to learn Spanish and live the spanish way of life not hear a bunch of English drunks. (I may now get some flack) When we looked 6 years ago there weren't many places for sale, not its unbelievable how many properties there are for sale.
> 
> We now want to retire to Spain at last and realise that we bought a property too small, but at 65 its now or never so we are going to move in and then look around for something more than 2 beds, having had ours on the market for almost a year!!! I have never seen so much property for sale and it certainly is a buyers' market - especially if you have cash which we will have.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for taking the time and trouble to write Enna. It certainly given me things to think about that hadnt really crossed my mind before, altho I´m not planning on retiring here yet (still got the children), alot of what you said is applicable to most people, We rent at the mo, but we are looking to buy and I want it to be right

Jo xx

Thanks again


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Enna said:


> I was a bit disappointed with Oliva my first choice - staying in a friends house looking for a place to buy, all we could hear at night were English people swearing as they walked down the road to the bar - I want to come to Spain to learn Spanish and live the spanish way of life not hear a bunch of English drunks. .


I guess you get drunks everywhere then  Bit of a shame to write off a whole town though because you had a bad experience 

Oh, and I guess if they were walking TO the bar then they weren't drunk yet


----------

